

What should I get up to in SF? - lordnacho

I&#x27;ll be in SF for a family wedding next month, and I&#x27;d like to get a feel for this much touted startup thing.<p>I&#x27;m looking for opportunities to network, meet some interesting firms, and generally take in the vibe. I already have a couple of introductions, but I figured the startup thing is so big there, there must be some kind of event you can just show up to.<p>I&#x27;m currently on the job market, but I don&#x27;t have a US visa, and I&#x27;m most keen on remote work. My main experience is in building trading systems in financial markets, but I also build websites and apps for iOS and Android. If I can pick up some freelance work, that could be cool.<p>My brother is graduating with a CS degree this year, from an Ivy league institution. He&#x27;ll be looking for grad jobs. Is that something you can just show up and arrange some interviews for?
======
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/californ...](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/california/san-francisco/san-francisco/)

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/)

I'll have more Real Soon Now.

You should visit The Exploratorium, and if you have the chance to get outside
the city, the Lawrence Hall of Science in Berkeley.

~~~
lordnacho
Sounds like a good idea. I have several cousins who went to Berkeley, maybe
they can show me.

------
maxharris
If you're in the area on the 30th, come to the Meteor Devshop:

[http://www.meetup.com/Meteor-
SFBay/events/221409952/](http://www.meetup.com/Meteor-SFBay/events/221409952/)

Lots of people are there, including a lot of people with/at startups.

~~~
lordnacho
That looks cool. I've heard of Meteor, never built anything with it. I'll see
if I can drop by.

